# Vape(cape) Town



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

So I'm new to the whole vaping scene and I'm really enjoying it, was still smoking 2 weeks in, couple of analogues here and there when friends offer me one, but have not bought a single packet of cigs since a week into vaping. this last week I had maybe 3 analogues when friends come around and its really at that point where it TASTES LIKE LICKING A ASHTRAY!

So I bought the Twisp Clearo, (yeah yeah, die yuppie scum) actually really nice, bought it because I did not know of all the other places that sold vaporizers (and my wife wanted THAT one). and this is my problem, Cape Town does not have that many place that sells good ones, maybe I'm saying it wrong, Cape Town does not have that many places in clear sight that sells good ones!! sounds better.

I've been to Vape Africa in Welgelegen (love the EVOD my bro in law bought there), B-Squared (Innokin iTaste 134 is on my list) in Maitland, mailled a couple of guys when I get a Email adress or nr etc. Even the Sigarette caravans in Goodwood sells a cheapie!!!

Looks like JHB is full of the places and YES I KNOW, you can just order it off the interwebs! 

My thing is, before I buy something ........ I like to touch it, hold it, see it up close, see if its cheaply made or of high quality, and see all my different options.

Now my question is, Where can I do THAT in Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/2/14)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on making the change. Why don't you come and pop in to the cape vape meet on saturday. Lots of knowledgeable vapers will be there and everyone is bringing along their toys so you can check out some cool stuff and most of the cape suppliers will be in attendance. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Being a new Vaper myself I have gone through devices like a dose of salts! I have to say the best value for money and quality Vape has to be the Vape King stater kit.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html

Unfortunately I see they are out of stock. (I bought four of them... two for me and two for a mate).

@Stroodlepuff when you getting stock again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

@Cape vaping supplies and VapeMob are the only two really good ones I know  VapeMob aren't on this forum though and we don't like people who aren't on the Forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Being a new Vaper myself I have gone through devices like a dose of salts! I have to say the best value for money and quality Vape has to be the Vape King stater kit.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html
> 
> ...




I can make one of those kits up chop chop if anybody wants one  Was just a trial run but I have all the items in stock that are in the kits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can make one of those kits up chop chop if anybody wants one  Was just a trial run but I have all the items in stock that are in the kits



@Hein510 ask @Stroodlepuff to make you a kit! You won't be sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

Most welcome @Hein510. Totally agree with your "touch, hold and see" sentiment. If, as wisely suggested by @Gazzacpt , you attend the Cape Vape Meet you will get a years worth of that in a few hours. Here is the thread to that meet. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...-february-2014-at-14-30.760/page-8#post-15426 Just add your name by way of a post at the end of the thread. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

I'm looking for something a little more bulkier than that starter kit! love the look of the iTaste 134! big and bad as*!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> I'm looking for something a little more bulkier than that starter kit! love the look of the iTaste 134! big and bad as*!



OMG! You will need to wear a belt if you don't want your pants to fall down... or carry it in a haversack!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Good luck trying to get through an airport with an iTaste i34!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good luck trying to get through an airport with an iTaste i34!



Airport Official: Excuse me sir, please check-in your lightsabre at the gun-hold before boarding. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

Hahahahaha! played around with RBA's this week. building it from scratch! stuff lying around


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

made this one yesterday running off a AAA 1.5V


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

built this one today running off a 12V cordless drill battery! base is off a grinder and the pins from a 220V light fitting! worked right up to the time I decided to put some more Volts through there and decided to use my 14V cordless drill battery, went up in flames! hehehe! love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (14/2/14)

Wow dude, you're brave to muck around like that, you have a good understanding of currents etc I presume. Keep us posted though if you have any success. 
PS. Rust and brass dont go down too well in eliquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

I know a little bit of electricity, new to making coils though, coils where running between 0.4 and 0.7 Ohms on the multimeter, still struggling to get 2 identical Ohm coils, wire I'm using is some sort of nickel wire lying in the garage, took 3 strands and twisted them together with the cordless drill and pliers to make One Mutha Coil, cant get it to 1Ohm though, must get some Kanthal or Nichrome somewhere and try it again. First one was running off 1.5V with one coil and later we pushed it up 3v and it still took a while to get red hot, so ......... not think scientificly but mathematicly (excuse the spelling) (I think) I took 4 coils running at 12V and BOOM!!! no it didnt explode, IT WORKED!!! put some menthol on there and tested it till my eyes burned! It exploded at 14V though! as for the rust and grime and stuff, its all just concept and I'm not gonna vape it until I know what wire I've got!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (14/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> I know a little bit of electricity, new to making coils though, coils where running between 0.4 and 0.7 Ohms on the multimeter, still struggling to get 2 identical Ohm coils, wire I'm using is some sort of nickel wire lying in the garage, took 3 strands and twisted them together with the cordless drill and pliers to make One Mutha Coil, cant get it to 1Ohm though, must get some Kanthal or Nichrome somewhere and try it again. First one was running off 1.5V with one coil and later we pushed it up 3v and it still took a while to get red hot, so ......... not think scientificly but mathematicly (excuse the spelling) (I think) I took 4 coils running at 12V and BOOM!!! no it didnt explode, IT WORKED!!! put some menthol on there and tested it till my eyes burned! It exploded at 14V though! as for the rust and grime and stuff, its all just concept and I'm not gonna vape it until I know what wire I've got!


Good stuff, I can see some crazy coils coming from you in the future, once you get (or build) legit gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (14/2/14)

Yeah! looking at the RSST from CVS as a beginner setup! not that bad for a RBA! JUST WAITING FOR THE END OF THE MONTH!!!


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

Be careful, @Hein510. Here is a thread that could be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Airport Official: Excuse me sir, please check-in your lightsabre at the gun-hold before boarding. Thank you.


slightly off topic: nobody bothered about my vape gear at OR Tambo yesterday: Nemesis, SVD, Evod and a zip lock bag full of juice. In the plane I asked the flight attendant if I may vape, skelm obviously...but he said that it wasn't an option. But I still did it in the toilets, just blew it into my T Shirt, after holding it in for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Melinda (14/2/14)

Tom said:


> slightly off topic: nobody bothered about my vape gear at OR Tambo yesterday: Nemesis, SVD, Evod and a zip lock bag full of juice. In the plane I asked the flight attendant if I may vape, skelm obviously...but he said that it wasn't an option. But I still did it in the toilets, just blew it into my T Shirt, after holding it in for a while.



Nice to see you arrived save and sound in Germany, how is the weather cold much?


----------



## Tom (14/2/14)

Melinda said:


> Nice to see you arrived save and sound in Germany, how is the weather cold much?


I am too used to SA weather....yeah, raining and cold atm. gotta buy clothing tomorrow, the T shirts and shorts I brought don't crack it here

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Tom said:


> slightly off topic: nobody bothered about my vape gear at OR Tambo yesterday: Nemesis, SVD, Evod and a zip lock bag full of juice. In the plane I asked the flight attendant if I may vape, skelm obviously...but he said that it wasn't an option. But I still did it in the toilets, just blew it into my T Shirt, after holding it in for a while.



Loved your post @Tom Exhaling into your tshirt is a great idea! How many times did you go to the toilet to vape?


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Loved your post @Tom Exhaling into your tshirt is a great idea! How many times did you go to the toilet to vape?


i slept most of the time....I just did it twice, once after dinner and once in the morning before the landing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Tom said:


> slightly off topic: nobody bothered about my vape gear at OR Tambo yesterday: Nemesis, SVD, Evod and a zip lock bag full of juice. In the plane I asked the flight attendant if I may vape, skelm obviously...but he said that it wasn't an option. But I still did it in the toilets, just blew it into my T Shirt, after holding it in for a while.



I was curious as to where the vapour would set off the smoke detector in the airplane toilet, but exhaling under your t-shirt is a brilliant idea. Definitely storing that in my Mind Palace


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Big thing with stealth vaping on planes is just to remember that the smoke detector in the toilets can pick up the vapour - so if you do vape in the toilet, hold it in a little bit longer and exhale towards the ground or into your clothes - and even if it does set off the smoke alarm and you get confronted, just play dumb

no ma'm, I wasn't smoking, I'm not even a smoker, do you smell smoke?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Done it many a time, have never triggered the smoke detectors. Also right in my seat, when all the lights are off, vaping in and into my jacket.


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Works in cinemas too - nobody notices


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

My concern is that the led on the ego will attract attention but working on shielding that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Done it many a time, have never triggered the smoke detectors. Also right in my seat, when all the lights are off, vaping in and into my jacket.


wanted to do that....but then I was knocked out till after breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Tom said:


> slightly off topic: nobody bothered about my vape gear at OR Tambo yesterday: Nemesis, SVD, Evod and a zip lock bag full of juice. In the plane I asked the flight attendant if I may vape, skelm obviously...but he said that it wasn't an option. But I still did it in the toilets, just blew it into my T Shirt, after holding it in for a while.



Tom, thanks for the tip!! Usually just exhale into direction of washbasin, so will try this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

